# Sharks are en fuego



## OUTCAST (Oct 1, 2014)

We brought in the month of October with a lot of screams today. Monster after monster. The last picture is an old one, from May. Its still my largest of the year. Hope everyone is having a great fall...love this time of year!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 2, 2014)

That's a hoss......


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 3, 2014)

That is a monster Tiger. What did he measure?


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 3, 2014)

I think you're gonna need  a bigger boat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

Finally someone with proof why we shouldn't get in the ocean!!!!!


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 6, 2014)

thedudeabides said:


> That is a monster Tiger. What did he measure?



13'
It was a beast...I wish I had a better shot of how wide she was. Thanks.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 18, 2014)

Whoa, congrats on your whopper sharks success.


----------

